

LulzSec Mastermind Suspect Arrested in Essex, England - kvgr
http://mashable.com/2011/06/21/lulzsec-mastermind-suspect-arrested/

======
headhuntermdk
Looks like the FBI and Scotland Yard are also making arrests for the lulz

